# anyone in the DFW tx?



## BunnyRae (Sep 3, 2006)

I must rehome Annie  



Hubby won't let me keep her. We are having tough time and if I go"home" for a while I can't take her with me. That's why I haven't beenon in a while.


----------



## Haley (Sep 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear that things have been so dificultfor you right now. I know that sometimes things happen inlife which make caring for an animal seem very overwhelming. That beingsaid, if this is just a temporary problem and you do something rashlike giving away your bunny, whom I know you and your daughter lovevery much, you may regret it later on.

Could you at least speak to your husband about keeping the rabbit on atrial basis until you are able to hopefully work through yourproblems? I know you were considering spaying her, could youdo this so it cuts down on her destructiveness or limit her playtime- Iknow she has a very large cage. Or, if you do move home,could she come with you if her play time was limited?

I only want the best for you and your bunny, so if you really feel thatyou cannot care for her, of course we will try our best to help youfind a new home.Another thing to remember isthatshe is a himilayan (white, red eyes) which are often thehardest to adopt out. 

Just try to take things one day at a time. I know things can seem veryoverwhelming sometimes. Try to speak to your husband andweigh all the options.

Please keep us posted ray:

Haley


----------



## Haley (Sep 7, 2006)

Any news on whether or not you are able to keep Annie?


----------



## BunnyRae (Sep 7, 2006)

no news yet. No one has been interested againand hubby has been quiet about it. Every once in a while he'll ask ifanyone's asked about her.


----------



## Haley (Sep 8, 2006)

I really hope you guys are able to work things out.

So, do you think that maybe she will be able to stay with you now?

Keeping you in my prayers

-Haley


----------



## BunnyRae (Sep 8, 2006)

Yesturday he said he's going to take her to theshelter. I said.. NO she's not. She's staying here till she gets ahome. Then he asked how long that would be. I said however long ittakes. 

He thinks I have too many animals. 1 cat, 1 dog and her. He's not an animal person as you can tell. :X


----------



## Pipp (Sep 9, 2006)

Annie:






Hubby:







sas :boxing


----------



## missyscove (Sep 9, 2006)

:yeahthat


----------



## BunnyRae (Sep 9, 2006)

lol

Everytime I look at her I'm like... I can part with her. Untill shestands up and wants attention, then I pick her up and I'm like... But Idon't wannna part with her. I love her.


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 9, 2006)

Awww, I'm so sorry to hear about yourproblems.I know not everyone is as extreme as I am, but Ireally couldn't live with a person that tried to MAKE me get rid of myanimals. It's only animal lovers for me! But, I'm not telling you tothrow him out the window or anything. I really hope you guys can workeverything out, but I also hope that you will be able to keep Annie. Italso worries me because she's not a "fancy" breed such as a mini rex orholland or anything, so she might not find a home too easily...himalayans are often overlooked at shelters and rescues, unfortunately.

I really hope you can keep her


----------



## BunnyRae (Sep 9, 2006)

she's a beauty in person. I do fancy the lops tho. I love white bunnies too. So that's what attracted me to her.


----------



## BunnyRae (Sep 9, 2006)

If I would have known about how he towards animals.....

in his country... they have pets for protection, eating or catchin mice.


----------



## BACI (Sep 11, 2006)

I am not sure about your relationship is but Ihave explained to my husband and past boyfriends how my pets are likemy children and once they understand how important my pets are they aremore understanding. 

Sit down and have a serious talk with him before you give up somethingyou really love, because you will only end up resenting him later. Ispeak from experience. If you really do want to find this cutie a homeI don't think it will be difficult with the awesome pictures anddetails you have provided. Just give it some time. 

thanks for your patience and listening to my :twocents

Baci, :brownbunny


----------



## BunnyRae (Oct 7, 2006)

I still have her  :bunnydance:

I haven't had any one want her. And hubby keeps saying he's going totake her to the pound. I keep telling him.. NO you're not. I'm keepingher. !!!

He says.. but you promised you would get rid of her when you got the dog. 

I said... no.. YOU said I could have BOTH. 

He said.. I didn't say that. I said.. yes you did. 

I told him. I love her, and I want to keep her. AND the dog. 

Does he have any right to make me give up my animals? If I'M the onetaking care of them. I mean... sure.. I don't bring the money home. ButI take care of our daughter and the house and MY animals. Yes MYanimals. He is not an animal person as you can tell. grrr

So I WILL be getting her fixed soon. But I think I will sneak the moneyout of our bank so he won't see the bill on our statement  

Shop around for the cheapest stuff. I already know that american petdiner has GREAT hay 10 pounds for cheap that lasts a LONG time andSTAYs fresh. I need to find my tractor supply for litter. I've beenusing carefresh or yesturdays news. And move her to a differentlocation of the house. Maybe my craft room or something. I'm always inthere. 

Right now she's in the kitchen. But I think he's getting annoyed with her in there. 

I'm trying the best I can to keep her. 

What do YOU do when your spouse does this? Tries to make you give up your loved pet?






ps. I think she's grown !


----------



## missyscove (Oct 7, 2006)

Just a hint, you don't really need a tractorsupply store, since they aren't everywhere. Just look foryour feed store in the yellow pages, you should have one if you liveanywhere near where people can have horses. I live in LA andI was able to find one, so anyone should be, lol. Then askabout litter there. 

So glad to hear you're keeping her! :bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Oct 7, 2006)

Well done for not giving in and rehoming her!:goodjob

I think you're doing the right thing,she's a beautiful bunny:bunnydance:


----------



## BunnyRae (Oct 7, 2006)

ty!!  she is a beauty! so soft and lovable!~


----------



## Haley (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh she has grown! What a beautiful girl. I can tell shes well taken care of..she looks very healthy!

I think that your husband should see that you are taking good care ofher. You seem like you are doing everything you can to cut costs, whichis great. Buying hay locally can save so much money. 

Heres a link for TSC stores by state. If there isnt one in your area,as was mentioned, you can call around to tack and feed stores (look inthe yellow pages) and just ask around to see who carries some type ofwood pellet..

http://www.mytscstore.com/about_TSC.asp?pageID=states

I would think moving her out of the kitchen would lessen your hubby'sstress about having her. As much as my boyfriend loves mybunnies, I think he would be a little upset if they were in thekitchen. Moving her to another room might be good...

Another way to save money is to give her things from home to play with,like cardboard boxes stuffed with hay or paper towel rolls and such.

Oh, and heres the link for TX rabbit savvy vets. Having her spayed is a good idea! 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11633&amp;forum_id=9

Keep us posted!


----------



## BunnyRae (Oct 7, 2006)

thats all I give her are our recyclebles boxeslol. We have a big kitchen. One of the reasons why I chose the kitchenwas because it's easier to just sweep up. But I can get some stuff toput down on carpet to help too. I think he's more worried about money.He thinks she costs a lot, but really I don't spend much on her at all.


----------



## Haley (Oct 7, 2006)

She has a large dog crate, doesnt she? One thingI do if I have a messy bunny who is housed on carpet is to put downsome of that plastic runner stuff (thats spikey on one side) and its socheap and works great for cleaning up messes!


----------



## BunnyRae (Oct 7, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Ohshe has grown! What a beautiful girl. I can tell shes well taken careof..she looks very healthy!
> 
> I think that your husband should see that you are taking good care ofher. You seem like you are doing everything you can to cut costs, whichis great. Buying hay locally can save so much money.
> 
> ...


 I've already got one of the vet's listed on that site. 

as for tsc, store.theres one just minutes away =) probably closer or same distance as the petco!


----------



## BACI (Oct 7, 2006)

Good luck with her, she is beautiful by the way.If money does become an issue you can look for a farmer in the areathat sells hay by the bale which is usually $3-4 a bale which you couldstore in the garage. A bale should last you several months and is lessexpensive than mail order. As far as litter they have woody pet at tscand other horse litter at horse feed stores which is even lessexpensive in our area than the woody pet. I think it depends on whereyou live. Take care and good luck with him. Just explain how she isyour responsibility and how inexpensive she is. Maybe moving her to thecraft room would help. Out of site is out of mind

baci


----------

